# Letter of no objection



## chellydubai2012

Hi 

I am really needing some advice on taking up a new job in Dubai. I already live in the emirates and I am looking to leave my current job. my employer has no objection as to me leaving as they are aware of me already looking for a new job.
I have been offered a new job, but I am unsure if it is right for me. can anyone tell me the laws about breaking contract or, deciding to leave a job if it is not right for them.

I have heard I need a letter of no objection form your employer is needed, is this correct? how does it work? can i break contract in my probation period? what are the penilites? and is this the case for all emirates>

in need of any advice

Many thanks


----------



## Desertrose70

It seems a letter of no objection from your previous employer is not anymore applicable in Dubai. It depends whether your new employer can relaease the 6 month ban on certian conditions. It doesn't sound logic to me but that seems to be the case.


----------



## katiepotato

If you move within/between free zones there are no bans and you do not need an NOC from your previous company. This is the same whether you have been employed for two weeks or two years. 

The laws surrounding movement between onshore (LLC) companies changed last year, and as long as you can provide proof of qualifications (high school certificate or above) you will not be subject to a ban if moving in less than two years. You would have to give your education certificates to your new employer to be presented at MOL when applying for your visa. 

It's all a bit woolly as the laws actually say that bans will not be automatically applied and will only be enforced if requested by your employer, but this doesn't seem to have filtered through to MOL procedures - when my husband moved to a new job last year (with the blessing of his previous employer) his cancellation paperwork had a big "six month ban" warning on it, but he got a visa from his new company no problem using the method above. 

Aside from the legal implications of moving - I would recommend caution before jumping from company to company too quickly, as it doesn't look good on a CV. I'm not saying anyone should stay in a job they are unhappy with purely to mark time, but when we spend more of our time at work than anywhere else so it's important to make educated choices. 

Good luck!


----------



## mo9475

katiepotato said:


> If you move within/between free zones there are no bans and you do not need an NOC from your previous company. This is the same whether you have been employed for two weeks or two years.
> 
> The laws surrounding movement between onshore (LLC) companies changed last year, and as long as you can provide proof of qualifications (high school certificate or above) you will not be subject to a ban if moving in less than two years. You would have to give your education certificates to your new employer to be presented at MOL when applying for your visa.
> 
> It's all a bit woolly as the laws actually say that bans will not be automatically applied and will only be enforced if requested by your employer, but this doesn't seem to have filtered through to MOL procedures - when my husband moved to a new job last year (with the blessing of his previous employer) his cancellation paperwork had a big "six month ban" warning on it, but he got a visa from his new company no problem using the method above.
> 
> Aside from the legal implications of moving - I would recommend caution before jumping from company to company too quickly, as it doesn't look good on a CV. I'm not saying anyone should stay in a job they are unhappy with purely to mark time, but when we spend more of our time at work than anywhere else so it's important to make educated choices.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Katiepotatoe,

Would you have any insight on moving from onshore in Abu Dhabi to freezone (Tecom). I am on an unlimited contract and have worked at my current employer for 6 months - its not what I thought it would be ! I am finalizing a new job and intend to resign once done.

Is a ban still applicable in that instance. I do have a masters degree which may help circumvent it....?

thanks again


----------

